# Forte terremoto in Centro Italia, morti e feriti



## TradiAdmin (24 Agosto 2016)

*Sisma di 6.0 con epicentro nel Reatino: in molti ancora sotto le macerie. Il sindaco di Amatrice: "Il Paese non c'è più"



*

Chiara Sarra      - Mer, 24/08/2016 - 14:59                 




commenta

                                             La terra trema ancora da Rimini a Napoli. Un* sisma* di magnitudo 6.0 e una profondità di 4 km e con epicentro ad *Accumoli *(Rieti),  ha scosso tutto il Centro Italia alle 3.36 della scorsa notte. Poi uno  sciame sismico, che continua a far paura e a rendere difficoltosi i  soccorsi. 










 
* 



*Appello dell'Avis: "Serve sangue di ogni tipo" 
* 



*Terremoto, crolla una parete del Gran Sasso 
* 



gallery*
La solidarietà sui social 
*

video*
Pescara del Tronto, donna salvata... 
* 



video*
Terremoto, ecco com'è ridotta... 
*

video*
Amatrice devastata dal sisma 
*

video*
Macchine distrutte sotto le macerie 
*

video*
Le persone in strada fra le macerie... 
* 



gallery*
Terremoto in Centro Italia 

Amatrice fra le macerie 





L'ultima, forte, scossa è stata registrata ad *Arquata del Tronto* poco dopo le 14: aveva una magnitudo di 4,9.
Ancora una volta dopo il terremoto de L'Aquila  e quello dell'Emilia si torna a morire di terremoto. Molti - tra cui  diversi bambini - sono ancora bloccati sotto le macerie. I comuni più  colpiti sono Amatrice, Accumuli e Posta, nel reatino, e Arquata del  Tronto, in provincia di Ascoli Piceno. Sono *63 al momento le vittime*.  Diciassette sono i deceduti nella zona di Arquata, altri 7 ad Accumoli e  altri 37 Amatrice. "Ma ci sono ancora tante persone sotto le macerie,  tanti dispersi - precisano i soccorritori - e purtroppo questi numeri  potrebbero cambiare".
"Qui è un dramma vero, sono nel mezzo di un paese che non c'è più", dice disperato Sergio Pirozzi, il sindaco di *Amatrice* (Rieti), "Ci  sono stati crolli. La popolazione è in strada e stiamo portando tutti  verso la zona di evacuazione, quella dei campi sportivi. Siamo senza  luce ci sono anche problemi sulle vie di accesso al paese".  Stessa situazione a Illica, frazione di Accumoli. "Illica non c'è più",  racconta su Facebook Sabrina Fantauzzi, giornalista romana in vacanza,  "Eravamo circa 300 persone, tutti romani, in villeggiatura. Siamo  rimasti in 30. Ancora nessuno è venuto a soccorrerci".  Poi, dopo un'oretta dalla scossa ha aggiunto: "Ci sono 4 soccorritori,  prendono feriti ma non stanno intervenendo sulle case distrutte con  dentro gente morente".
La Protezione civile ha diffuso i *numeri da chiamare in caso di emergenza*:  contact center della Protezione civile nazionale: 800840840; sala  operativa della protezione civile Lazio: 803555. Lanciato anche l'appello a donare il sangue: l'Avis provinciale di Rieti invita a recarsi all'ospedale San Camillo de Lellis della città.
"Si  è trattato di un terremoto di magnitudo importante, che ha prodotto uno  scuotimento rilevante, di valore paragonabile a quello dell'Aquila", ha  detto il capo del dipartimento della Protezione civile, Fabrizio  Curcio, "L'Aquila è un capoluogo di regione, qui la popolazione è più  diffusa quindi è possibile un impatto meno gravoso in termini di vite  umane".



*Mappa*


----------



## Brunetta (24 Agosto 2016)

La Protezione civile si mobilita in tempi brevi, ma ci sono tempi più che tecnici, umani per svegliarsi, vestirsi andare ai punti di raccolta e poi partire per intervenire.


----------



## Minerva (24 Agosto 2016)

scusa perplesso ma se non sei più utente mica è normale che proponi tred.
poi sei signore padrone  quella è la porta, ok.era solo per dire che mi pare una stronzata
mi spiace  infinitamente per questa ennesima sciagura


----------



## FataIgnorante (25 Agosto 2016)

Minerva ha detto:


> scusa perplesso ma se non sei più utente mica è normale che proponi tred.
> poi sei signore padrone  quella è la porta, ok.era solo per dire che mi pare una stronzata
> mi spiace  infinitamente per questa ennesima sciagura


Nun sei normale


----------



## ologramma (25 Agosto 2016)

Minerva ha detto:


> scusa perplesso ma se non sei più utente mica è normale che proponi tred.
> poi sei signore padrone  quella è la porta, ok.era solo per dire che mi pare una stronzata
> mi spiace  infinitamente per questa ennesima sciagura


sempre a giudicare l'operato ma ringrazia che sia stato aperto perchè almeno uno possa rammaricarsi della sciagura e non fare una polemica , l'evento l'ho vissuto sveglio ieri mattina e condivido il dolore della sciagura quindi e dai ti ci metti anche tu?


----------



## Fiammetta (25 Agosto 2016)

Terribile ed angosciante 
una preghiera


----------



## oscuro (25 Agosto 2016)

*Ecco*

La mia profonda ed immensa ammirazione va al corpo dei vigili del fuoco,ci ricordiamo di questi angeli solo quando accadono queste atrocità....veramente tanta gratitudine.
Avrei anche una domanda:c'è un perchè questi terremoti accadono sempre di notte o di sera e raramente di giorno e primo poemriggio?


----------



## Minerva (25 Agosto 2016)

in generale a me sembra che la gente risponda sempre con grande solidarietà e collaborazione , ho visto tantissime persone di  corsa a donare il sangue o a dare una mano.
concordo sui vigili del fuoco e tutti quelli che, oltre alla preparazione ed esperienza , portano una immensa carica umana che per chi è in certe condizioni conta moltissimo.


----------



## Minerva (25 Agosto 2016)

una cosa [video=youtube_share;YBNe6-YcfjY]https://youtu.be/YBNe6-YcfjY[/video] bellissima


----------



## MariLea (25 Agosto 2016)

Che tragedia!
Credo che siamo l'unica nazione ad alto rischio sismico dove non si insegni, dall'asilo all'università,  cosa fare in caso di terremoto (oltre a costruire, restaurare, ristrutturare... per evitare danni da sisma)


----------



## Andrea Lila (26 Agosto 2016)

oscuro ha detto:


> La mia profonda ed immensa ammirazione va al corpo dei vigili del fuoco,ci ricordiamo di questi angeli solo quando accadono queste atrocità....veramente tanta gratitudine.
> Avrei anche una domanda:c'è un perchè questi terremoti accadono sempre di notte o di sera e raramente di giorno e primo poemriggio?


Quoto l'ammirazione.

In Irpinia mi pare di ricordare fosse di tardo pomeriggio e nel Molise di mattina. Credo siano solo coincidenze/casualità.


----------



## Andrea Lila (26 Agosto 2016)

MaiLea ha detto:


> Che tragedia!
> Credo che siamo l'unica nazione ad alto rischio sismico dove non si insegni, dall'asilo all'università,  cosa fare in caso di terremoto (oltre a costruire, restaurare, ristrutturare... per evitare danni da sisma)



Le prove di evacuazione si fanno regolarmente a scuola; ognuno ha il suo compito preciso e dappertutto sono affissi i percorsi da fare e i punti di raccolta. Peccato che ogni volta che c'è una simulazione si sappia in anticipo e tutto perda di pathos, si prende alla leggera insomma.


----------



## Nicka (26 Agosto 2016)

Andrea Lila ha detto:


> Quoto l'ammirazione.
> 
> In Irpinia mi pare di ricordare fosse di tardo pomeriggio e nel Molise di mattina. Credo siano solo coincidenze/casualità.


Il secondo in Emilia, dopo una settimana dal primo, è stato di mattina. Ed è quello che ha fatto più morti. Era gente che tentava di mettere in sicurezza case e fabbriche...


----------



## banshee (1 Settembre 2016)

Ora tutti sanno dove sei, Amatrice.
Non ci sarà più bisogno di spiegare che l'amatriciana non è un nome di fantasia, no, viene da Amatrice, "ma mi raccomando senza cipolla che su la ricetta tradizionale è quella!"
Avrei preferito che tutti continuassero ad ignorare dove sei.
Sei stata la mia libertà da bambina, il posto dove si poteva uscire da soli, tanto mamma era tranquilla perchè in fondo che vuoi che succeda ad Amatrice?
La sala giochi sul corso, con i cabinati e Tekken, il pullmino che fa il giro delle frazioni e ti porta giù.
Le prime cose "da gradi", quando a 15 anni al massimo in città uscivi il sabato pomeriggio e invece ad Amatrice uscivi la sera..e facevi tardi..come i grandi. La prima sbronza, che finì nello storico crepaccio, che adesso sarà uno strapiombo, le prime pomiciate ai campi sportivi.
Andare giù in 6 macchina con la speranza di non prendere la multa dalla vigilessa bionda, perchè finalmente qualcuno aveva fatto 18 anni e aveva la macchina, e lo struscio sul corso era d'obbligo.
Il porto sicuro da adulta, quello che dovunque vai in ferie ma i week end su ad Amatrice non rinunci, il luogo dove riposano i miei cari, perché "noi siamo nati tra quei monti", diceva mia nonna, che chissà che direbbe ora, lei che s'è fatta il terremoto del '61 su.
Il posto che "lasciamo tutto e andiamo a vivere su, apriamo b&b/agriturismo" diceva sempre il mio lui, "vorrei tanto vivere in un posto a misura d'uomo". 
Il mio paradiso terrestre, dove non può succedere nulla, mai un omicidio, mai una rapina, dove conosci tutti e tutti conoscono te, dove "se scoppia la guerra vado su", perchè se scoppia la guerra chi ci pensa ad Amatrice? ti ha bombardata madre natura invece.

Non dimenticherò quei momenti di panico, quando mi sono arrivate le notizie, mentre ero fuori, e mia madre non rispondeva al telefono, nessuno rispondeva. 
La mia famiglia è viva per miracolo, e ringrazio Dio ogni giorno dal 24 agosto. Erano tutti su, come sempre, come tutti gli anni, che domenica 28 c'è la sagra, e poi fanno i fuochi a Sommati e tutti sulla terrazza panoramica a fianco dell'Hotel Roma a vedere i fuochi, che i fuochi di Sommati sono i più belli della conca.
Non finirò mai di ringraziare il cielo che casa mia ha retto.

La gioia di non essere tra coloro che piangono i morti è immensa, ma non riesce a colmare il dolore per l'immane tragedia, lo sconcerto, per i miei amici morti, per gli amici della mia famiglia morti, per tutte le persone che hanno perso tutto, casa, attività.

Ho visto tante volte le tragedie in televisione, mi sono commossa vedendo i soccorritori estrarre vive le persone dalle macerie, adesso tutti si commuovono a vedere la bimba bionda col pigiama estratta viva, lo slogan sui social è "forza piccola Giulia", che per me è la figlia di Luca, che ha perso moglie e altro figlio, nei social gira "la pietà d'Amatrice," che per me è la tintora, quella che c'ha pure le galline e quando vai a ritirare i panni puliti ti regala due ovetti "da portare a mamma".

La casa verde, uno dei simboli della tragedia, con dentro Giuditta, Giulia e Maria, Giuditta la cuoca, quella che faceva la mousse al cioccolato "Giudì non la posso più mangiare, sono intollerante al lattosio" "ma sono tutte cavolate, Ban", Mauro il fruttivendolo, Rossella della ferramenta, e via via nell'elenco di coloro che non ci sono più.

Dicono che ti ricostruiranno, Amatrì, dice che tornerai più bella di prima. Io non lo so, so solo che quando il clamore mediatico sarà finito e tutti si concentreranno su altro, io ci sarò, noi "di su" ci saremo, per tutti coloro che non hanno più nulla, nelle mie possibilità.

(Un grazie agli amici "del forum", che del forum non sono, sono del mio reale, per avermi sostenuta in questo momento, per l'affetto e il calore che mi avete dimostrato, non lo dimenticherò, grazie di cuore.)


----------



## Nicka (1 Settembre 2016)

Chiunque abbia avuto la possibilità di scambiare 4 chiacchiere con te sa quanto Amatrice sia parte del tuo cuore.
Io, dal canto mio, l'ho sentita vicina per come me ne hai sempre parlato.
E credo e spero che prima o poi (spero tanto prima) mi porterai a mangiare tra quei monti, a vedere quei panorami che mi hai solo mandato in foto, a farci 4 risate con la felpa in agosto perché fa fresco.
Perché voi siete gente di montagna e la ritirerete su. Ne sono certa.


----------



## Chiara Matraini (1 Settembre 2016)

ad Amatrice ci andava il mio papà quando faceva il militare.
me ne ha sempre parlato con la nostalgia dei vent'anni... 
e conoscere te, Ban, è forse stato un segno che è ora di _visitarla <3_


----------



## oscuro (1 Settembre 2016)

*Si*



banshee ha detto:


> Ora tutti sanno dove sei, Amatrice.
> Non ci sarà più bisogno di spiegare che l'amatriciana non è un nome di fantasia, no, viene da Amatrice, "ma mi raccomando senza cipolla che su la ricetta tradizionale è quella!"
> Avrei preferito che tutti continuassero ad ignorare dove sei.
> Sei stata la mia libertà da bambina, il posto dove si poteva uscire da soli, tanto mamma era tranquilla perchè in fondo che vuoi che succeda ad Amatrice?
> ...


Quell'orologio indica le 3.36.
Mi viene solo in mente tutta una serie di discussioni fra me e te,accesi confronti,sul tuo cercare di aver sotto controllo,ed il mio essere dannatamente fatalista.....
Un fatalismo indotto,da una serie di perdite,persone che avrei voluto avere vicino a me,che oggi non ci sono più.
Ecco le 3.36,quel minuto che a te cara ban, ha cambiato la vita,è purtroppo l'orologio di ognuno di noi è pieno di minuti che ti cambiano la vita....
Adesso sul tuo orologio...c'è un minuto in più da ricordare....
Non possiam controllare tutto o pensare di poterlo fare...continueremo a discutere...sempre e quando vorrai....
Ce la farai...come ce l'hai fatta sempre.....


----------



## drusilla (1 Settembre 2016)

banshee ha detto:


> Ora tutti sanno dove sei, Amatrice.
> Non ci sarà più bisogno di spiegare che l'amatriciana non è un nome di fantasia, no, viene da Amatrice, "ma mi raccomando senza cipolla che su la ricetta tradizionale è quella!"
> Avrei preferito che tutti continuassero ad ignorare dove sei.
> Sei stata la mia libertà da bambina, il posto dove si poteva uscire da soli, tanto mamma era tranquilla perchè in fondo che vuoi che succeda ad Amatrice?
> ...


mi dispiace. Un abbraccio.


----------



## Minerva (1 Settembre 2016)

mi spiace infinitamente, un abbraccio.


----------



## Ecate (1 Settembre 2016)

banshee ha detto:


> Ora tutti sanno dove sei, Amatrice.
> Non ci sarà più bisogno di spiegare che l'amatriciana non è un nome di fantasia, no, viene da Amatrice, "ma mi raccomando senza cipolla che su la ricetta tradizionale è quella!"
> Avrei preferito che tutti continuassero ad ignorare dove sei.
> Sei stata la mia libertà da bambina, il posto dove si poteva uscire da soli, tanto mamma era tranquilla perchè in fondo che vuoi che succeda ad Amatrice?
> ...


Un abbraccio banshee
non sapevo


----------



## Bender (1 Settembre 2016)

banshee ha detto:


> Ora tutti sanno dove sei, Amatrice.
> Non ci sarà più bisogno di spiegare che l'amatriciana non è un nome di fantasia, no, viene da Amatrice, "ma mi raccomando senza cipolla che su la ricetta tradizionale è quella!"
> Avrei preferito che tutti continuassero ad ignorare dove sei.
> Sei stata la mia libertà da bambina, il posto dove si poteva uscire da soli, tanto mamma era tranquilla perchè in fondo che vuoi che succeda ad Amatrice?
> ...


si vede dietro quello che scrivi che ci sono tanti ricordi, anche io ho un luogo simile legato alla mia infanzia/adolescenza, un'oasi un porto sicuro, penso che in molti lo abbiano e credo che questo renda tutto molto più difficile, hai messo molto cuore nel raccontare piccoli frammenti delle persone e della vita di li, ed è bello che tu conservi il ricordo di chi non c'è più.


----------



## Brunetta (1 Settembre 2016)

*Banshee*

Ti ringrazio tanto di averci resi partecipi del tuo dolore e dei tuoi ricordi.
Il terremoto è una di quelle calamità naturali che rendono totalmente impotenti, ma sono anche quelle che suscitano maggiore solidarietà.
Se sei in grado di indicarci un'associazione a cui fare versamenti o dare altre forme di aiuto te ne saremo grati.

:abbraccio:


----------



## disincantata (1 Settembre 2016)

banshee ha detto:


> Ora tutti sanno dove sei, Amatrice.
> Non ci sarà più bisogno di spiegare che l'amatriciana non è un nome di fantasia, no, viene da Amatrice, "ma mi raccomando senza cipolla che su la ricetta tradizionale è quella!"
> Avrei preferito che tutti continuassero ad ignorare dove sei.
> Sei stata la mia libertà da bambina, il posto dove si poteva uscire da soli, tanto mamma era tranquilla perchè in fondo che vuoi che succeda ad Amatrice?
> ...



Non sapevo  fosse il tuo paese,  mi dispiace moltissimo per i tuoi amici e conoscenti, strafelici per te che sia in salvo tua mamma e la tua casa, anche se lo spavento sara' stato enorme, indimenticabile.  Speriamo riescano a trovare prestissimo una soluzione,  per l'autunno in arrivo, per chi non ha casa.  Che non siano case anonime e tristi.


----------



## Andrea Lila (1 Settembre 2016)

banshee ha detto:


> Ora tutti sanno dove sei, Amatrice.
> Non ci sarà più bisogno di spiegare che l'amatriciana non è un nome di fantasia, no, viene da Amatrice, "ma mi raccomando senza cipolla che su la ricetta tradizionale è quella!"
> Avrei preferito che tutti continuassero ad ignorare dove sei.
> Sei stata la mia libertà da bambina, il posto dove si poteva uscire da soli, tanto mamma era tranquilla perchè in fondo che vuoi che succeda ad Amatrice?
> ...



Ti voglio bene.


----------



## banshee (1 Settembre 2016)

vi ringrazio tutti. nicka, chiara e andrea, ho avuto modo ovviamente di farlo anche in altre vie è superfluo ribadire quando ho apprezzato la vostra vicinanza.
 [MENTION=4739]Brunetta[/MENTION] in questo momento su hanno tutto e anche di più, la macchina della solidarietà si è attivata prontamente e sono saturi di ogni ben di Dio. per quanto riguarda aiuti economici, noi di su stiamo ancora tutti fermi, perché non abbiamo riferimenti al momento.
per il futuro, sarà mia cura farti sapere, a te e a chiunque voglia, i recapiti SICURI  a cui inviare magari donazioni etc. grazie
 [MENTION=2780]oscuro[/MENTION].. quante volte abbiamo parlato della paura mia degli attentati, tu fatalista, io lady controller. alla fine è venuto giù il mio porto sicuro, la mia oasi di pace. passerà, andrà meglio..grazie anche a te.


----------



## banshee (1 Settembre 2016)

Andrea Lila ha detto:


> Ti voglio bene.


anche io!


----------



## Brunetta (1 Settembre 2016)

banshee ha detto:


> vi ringrazio tutti. nicka, chiara e andrea, ho avuto modo ovviamente di farlo anche in altre vie è superfluo ribadire quando ho apprezzato la vostra vicinanza.
> @_Brunetta_ in questo momento su hanno tutto e anche di più, la macchina della solidarietà si è attivata prontamente e sono saturi di ogni ben di Dio. per quanto riguarda aiuti economici, noi di su stiamo ancora tutti fermi, perché non abbiamo riferimenti al momento.
> per il futuro, sarà mia cura farti sapere, a te e a chiunque voglia, i recapiti SICURI  a cui inviare magari donazioni etc. grazie
> @_oscuro_.. quante volte abbiamo parlato della paura mia degli attentati, tu fatalista, io lady controller. alla fine è venuto giù il mio porto sicuro, la mia oasi di pace. passerà, andrà meglio..grazie anche a te.


Grazie a te.


----------



## Foglia (1 Settembre 2016)

banshee ha detto:


> Ora tutti sanno dove sei, Amatrice.
> Non ci sarà più bisogno di spiegare che l'amatriciana non è un nome di fantasia, no, viene da Amatrice, "ma mi raccomando senza cipolla che su la ricetta tradizionale è quella!"
> Avrei preferito che tutti continuassero ad ignorare dove sei.
> Sei stata la mia libertà da bambina, il posto dove si poteva uscire da soli, tanto mamma era tranquilla perchè in fondo che vuoi che succeda ad Amatrice?
> ...


Mi dispiace.


----------



## marietto (1 Settembre 2016)

[MENTION=5759]banshee[/MENTION] , mi dispiace moltissimo... Un abbraccione...


----------



## Leda (2 Settembre 2016)

[MENTION=5759]banshee[/MENTION]

Non ci sono parole... solo un grande abbraccio :abbraccio:


Per chi volesse aiutare le persone colpite dal sisma, anche l'Associazione Nazionale Alpini si è mobilitata:

http://www.ana.it/page/gli-alpini-per-i-terremotati-

*Qui di seguito gli estremi del Conto Corrente per eventuale bonifico:**0000 0000 9411 presso BANCO DI BRESCIA – Ag. 2 Milano*​*intestato a FONDAZIONE A.N.A. ONLUS – Terremoto Centro Italia*​*Via Marsala 9 - 20121 Milano*​*IBAN IT71 L035 0001 6320 0000 0009 411*​*BIC SWIFT BLOPIT22*​


----------



## spleen (3 Settembre 2016)

Ciao Ban, mi spiace, moltissimo, per quello che è successo, per lo sbriciolarsi insieme alle case anche delle vite e dei tuoi ricordi. E' un destino per ciascuno ormai, vedere i luoghi del nostro cuore distruggersi in un solo colpo o perire d' inedia in anni e anni di indifferenza.
Speriamo solo che da quello che è successo si riesca a trarre il giusto insegnamento e le dovute conclusioni.
Lo dobbiamo a quelli che sono rimasti lì sotto, e anche a quelli che hanno e avranno il coraggio di ritornare.


----------



## banshee (6 Settembre 2016)

vi ringrazio per la solidarietà.

per quel che riguarda gli aiuti, siamo veramente grati a tutti, tutta l'Italia si è mobilitata, abbiamo la protezione civile di Bolzano, Toscana, tutti si sono mossi, ora leggo qui da [MENTION=6021]Leda[/MENTION] anche gli alpini.
sabato ero su e c'era il mondo. 

vi allego l'IBAN del comune di Amatrice, ufficiale, comunque. se volete mandare aiuti ora. Io e le persone di su aspettiamo perché credo (al momento è solo un'idea) che manderemo direttamente... cioè conoscendo praticamente tutti, li daremo brevi mano, ecco.

comunque:


----------



## Nocciola (6 Settembre 2016)

banshee ha detto:


> vi ringrazio per la solidarietà.
> 
> per quel che riguarda gli aiuti, siamo veramente grati a tutti, tutta l'Italia si è mobilitata, abbiamo la protezione civile di Bolzano, Toscana, tutti si sono mossi, ora leggo qui da [MENTION=6021]Leda[/MENTION] anche gli alpini.
> sabato ero su e c'era il mondo.
> ...


Si potrebbe nel caso farli avere a te se tu pensi di consegnare a mano?


----------



## PresidentLBJ (6 Settembre 2016)

banshee ha detto:


> vi ringrazio per la solidarietà.
> 
> per quel che riguarda gli aiuti, siamo veramente grati a tutti, tutta l'Italia si è mobilitata, abbiamo la protezione civile di Bolzano, Toscana, tutti si sono mossi, ora leggo qui da @_Leda_ anche gli alpini.
> sabato ero su e c'era il mondo.
> ...


Oddio... A pelle se li deve gestire il camerata Pirozzi preferirei sputtanarmeli. Altri canali non ce ne sono? Scusa la polemica.


----------



## banshee (6 Settembre 2016)

PresidentLBJ ha detto:


> Oddio... A pelle se li deve gestire il camerata Pirozzi preferirei sputtanarmeli. Altri canali non ce ne sono? Scusa la polemica.


al momento no. come ho scritto sopra, noi di su aspettiamo, non volevo essere polemica nemmeno io che non è il caso ma...aspettiamo proprio perché vorremmo essere sicuri che i soldi vadano dove devono andare. ecco, detta fuori dai denti. e siccome appunto, conosciamo tutti, l'idea (che ancora deve prendere corpo, è solo buttata lì) è di aiutare direttamente.

tipo: il bar Patrizia vuole riaprire. hanno perso casa e attività. gli servono tot soldi, quello che raccogliamo lo diamo a Patrizia. per dirne una.

ma (anche per rispondere a [MENTION=3188]farfalla[/MENTION]) io Ban non me la sento di dirvi "dateli a me", perché a parte che uno mi potrebbe dire "ma chi te conosce" (di giustezza), secondo poi se qualsiasi cosa va storta o che non mi sento di assumermi la responsabilità di aver portato soldi. 

quello che posso fare è tenervi aggiornati sulle iniziative REALI, però. nel senso, se azienda agricola x o attività y deve riaprire e si crea un gruppo di azione con un IBAN sicuro, e vi va, ve lo segnalo.


----------



## PresidentLBJ (6 Settembre 2016)

banshee ha detto:


> tipo: il bar Patrizia vuole riaprire. hanno perso casa e attività. gli servono tot soldi, quello che raccogliamo lo diamo a Patrizia. per dirne una.


Ecco... Un sito ufficiale con tutte queste iniziative sarebbe cosa buona e giusta. Tra qualche anno uno torna e vede cosa ha contribuito a ricostruire.


----------



## banshee (6 Settembre 2016)

PresidentLBJ ha detto:


> Ecco... Un sito ufficiale con tutte queste iniziative sarebbe cosa buona e giusta. Tra qualche anno uno torna e vede cosa ha contribuito a ricostruire.


è quello che pensiamo di fare, infatti. ci vorrà tempo, comunque sarà mia cura tenere informati tutti.
mo m'hai scatenato il germe polemico :rotfl: ma io non ci credo manco se lo vedo che "ricostruiremo", si come no. su si ricostruirà SE i privati lo faranno, con iniziative private e di tasca loro, o con (appunto) aiuti mirati.


----------



## brenin (6 Settembre 2016)

banshee ha detto:


> al momento no. come ho scritto sopra, noi di su aspettiamo, non volevo essere polemica nemmeno io che non è il caso ma...aspettiamo proprio perché vorremmo essere sicuri che i soldi vadano dove devono andare. ecco, detta fuori dai denti. e siccome appunto, conosciamo tutti, l'idea (che ancora deve prendere corpo, è solo buttata lì) è di aiutare direttamente.
> 
> tipo: il bar Patrizia vuole riaprire. hanno perso casa e attività. gli servono tot soldi, quello che raccogliamo lo diamo a Patrizia. per dirne una.
> 
> ...


Ti sarei grato se ci segnalassi anche casi  che vedono bambini od anziani particolarmente bisognosi. Per quanto mi riguarda hai la mia massima fiducia,per cui non avrei esitazione ad inviarti il mio contributo,certo che sarebbe non solo in mani sicure ma che andrebbe a chi ne ha bisogno.
Un abbraccio.


----------



## banshee (6 Settembre 2016)

brenin ha detto:


> Ti sarei grato se ci segnalassi anche casi  che vedono bambini od anziani particolarmente bisognosi. Per quanto mi riguarda hai la mia massima fiducia,per cui non avrei esitazione ad inviarti il mio contributo,certo che sarebbe non solo in mani sicure ma che andrebbe a chi ne ha bisogno.
> Un abbraccio.


certo, assolutamente. 
ti ringrazio per la fiducia, davvero.

al momento mi sto occupando della raccolta di beni "utili". su hanno tutto, però per fare un esempio sciocco, gli mancavano le forcine per i capelli, i laccetti, i phon, le ciabattine da doccia per i bambini, i quaderni, pennarelli... cibo, vestiario e medicine sono pieni. noi ci occupiamo al momento degli aiuti mirati.

ci siamo offerti anche di andare a lavorare come volontari ma adesso non è il caso perché diventi una bocca in più da sfamare e un letto in più per dormire (visto che le nostre case non sono agibili, la mia ad esempio ha retto e sta lì ma tocca aspettare la perizia dei vigili del fuoco, quindi non ti ci fanno dormire in casa).
quando sarà il momento, si andrà anche su a "fare".


----------



## Nocciola (6 Settembre 2016)

banshee ha detto:


> certo, assolutamente.
> ti ringrazio per la fiducia, davvero.
> 
> al momento mi sto occupando della raccolta di beni "utili". su hanno tutto, però per fare un esempio sciocco, gli mancavano le forcine per i capelli, i laccetti, i phon, le ciabattine da doccia per i bambini, i quaderni, pennarelli... cibo, vestiario e medicine sono pieni. noi ci occupiamo al momento degli aiuti mirati.
> ...


Hai perso il mio
Sono della stessa idea di Brenin


----------



## PresidentLBJ (6 Settembre 2016)

brenin ha detto:


> Ti sarei grato se ci segnalassi anche casi  che vedono bambini od anziani particolarmente bisognosi. Per quanto mi riguarda hai la mia massima fiducia,per cui *non avrei esitazione ad inviarti il mio contributo,certo che sarebbe non solo in mani sicure ma che andrebbe a chi ne ha bisogno.*
> Un abbraccio.


Lassa perde... che Banshee parla sempre di scarpe. Che poi se fotte tutto da Louboutin, altro che terremotati: il giorno dopo il tuo bonifico va sul forum (sull'altro) e posta le sue nuove decollete.


----------



## PresidentLBJ (6 Settembre 2016)

banshee ha detto:


> è quello che pensiamo di fare, infatti. ci vorrà tempo, comunque sarà mia cura tenere informati tutti.
> mo m'hai scatenato il germe polemico :rotfl: ma io non ci credo manco se lo vedo che "ricostruiremo", si come no. su si ricostruirà SE i privati lo faranno, con iniziative private e di tasca loro, o con (appunto) aiuti mirati.


Soprattutto non si ricostruirà COME prima.


----------



## banshee (6 Settembre 2016)

farfalla ha detto:


> Hai perso il mio
> Sono della stessa idea di Brenin



si t'ho letta e t'ho citata rispondendo a President.

io vi ringrazio, davvero. preferisco essere (al momento) il tramite di iniziative come spiegavo qualche post fa..


----------



## bettypage (6 Settembre 2016)

banshee ha detto:


> è quello che pensiamo di fare, infatti. ci vorrà tempo, comunque sarà mia cura tenere informati tutti.
> mo m'hai scatenato il germe polemico :rotfl: ma io non ci credo manco se lo vedo che "ricostruiremo", si come no. su si ricostruirà SE i privati lo faranno, con iniziative private e di tasca loro, o con (appunto) aiuti mirati.


Ciao Ban, 
nel caso, se fossi a conoscenza anche di attività produttive da sostenere nel momento in cui siano in grado di riprendere la produzione ..penso alla pasta Rummo che subì danni dall alluvione nel beneventano. Certo che l esperienza insegna che meno passaggi di mano ci sono e meno magheggi si verificano.
:up:


----------



## bettypage (6 Settembre 2016)

PresidentLBJ ha detto:


> Lassa perde... che Banshee parla sempre di scarpe. Che poi se fotte tutto da Louboutin, altro che terremotati: il giorno dopo il tuo bonifico va sul forum (sull'altro) e posta le sue nuove decollete.


È meglio che non dica che fine farebbero in mano tua:rotfl:


----------



## banshee (6 Settembre 2016)

PresidentLBJ ha detto:


> Soprattutto non si ricostruirà COME prima.


m'hai fatto sorridere :rotfl: 


guarda. prima era costruito demmerda. quindi sarebbe auspicabile una ricostruzione migliore. ma ho capito cosa intendi, non si ricostruirà Amatrice com'era.

comunque, nessuno (o quasi) ne parla, ma le frazioni stanno messe uno schifo. Saletta ha 13 abitanti d'inverno, nemmeno un centinaio d'estate, sono morte lì 22 persone. cioè per dare il senso della sciagura. Sommati non esiste più.. è un casino, un casino vero. è questo il dramma.

Amatrice vive di aziende agricole e turismo. ha 69 frazioni che garantiscono una presenza e consumi massicci in estate e durante le feste comandate, guadagni che (quasi) bastano a coprire l'intero anno. d'inverno c'è la desolazione. ci sono 2300 RESIDENTI su, ma di abitanti, vi garantisco che nemmeno a 1000 si arriva.
Se le frazioni sono ridotte a cumuli di macerie, e se la maggior parte sono seconde case - e magari la gente i soldi per sistemare una seconda casa ereditata da prozia filippetta non ce li ha, perchè in città a Roma paghi il mutuo - e quindi la Conca si spopola, ma come si riprende su? ma poi, turismo, ma chi ci andrebbe più ad Amatrice?


----------



## banshee (6 Settembre 2016)

bettypage ha detto:


> Ciao Ban,
> nel caso, se fossi a conoscenza anche di attività produttive da sostenere nel momento in cui siano in grado di riprendere la produzione ..penso alla pasta Rummo che subì danni dall alluvione nel beneventano. Certo che l esperienza insegna che meno passaggi di mano ci sono e meno magheggi si verificano.
> :up:



ciao Betty, al momento stanno riprendendo il salumificio SA.NO. (guanciali, prosciutti, salami) e il Caseificio Casale Nibbi. se vi capita di trovare questi prodotti e li volete acquistare, è un sostegno intanto..


----------



## bettypage (6 Settembre 2016)

banshee ha detto:


> ciao Betty, al momento stanno riprendendo il salumificio SA.NO. (guanciali, prosciutti, salami) e il Caseificio Casale Nibbi. se vi capita di trovare questi prodotti e li volete acquistare, è un sostegno intanto..


Minchia sono vegana. Scherzo....grazie


----------



## PresidentLBJ (6 Settembre 2016)

bettypage ha detto:


> È meglio che non dica che fine farebbero in mano tua:rotfl:


Già mi vedo Un "Homme qui marche" di Giacometti sul mobile della sala.


----------



## Leda (6 Settembre 2016)

bettypage ha detto:


> Ciao Ban,
> nel caso, se fossi a conoscenza anche di attività produttive da sostenere nel momento in cui siano in grado di riprendere la produzione ..penso alla pasta Rummo che subì danni dall alluvione nel beneventano. Certo che l esperienza insegna che meno passaggi di mano ci sono e meno magheggi si verificano.
> :up:


Quoto e condivido l'invito di Betty e di altri 
Facci sapere


----------



## banshee (6 Settembre 2016)

vi ringrazio tutti. vi farò sapere privatamente o qui più in là qualsiasi novità..


----------



## bettypage (6 Settembre 2016)

PresidentLBJ ha detto:


> Già mi vedo Un "Homme qui marche" di Giacometti sul mobile della sala.


Che uomo d animo zenzibile


----------



## Brunetta (6 Settembre 2016)

banshee ha detto:


> vi ringrazio tutti. vi farò sapere privatamente o qui più in là qualsiasi novità..


Vedi se c'è bisogno di quello che non porta nessuno. Che so tinta per capelli, ceretta, profumo, preservativi. Cose che fanno sentire vivi.


----------



## Fiammetta (7 Settembre 2016)

Il mio auspicio è che si riesca a ricostruire le zone terremotate evitando delocalizzazioni che snaturano la storia e la cultura dei luoghi 
in questo ambito saranno le istituzioni a vario titolo che dovranno farsi carico di responsabilità e controllo affinché tutto venga fatto nel migliore dei modi 

La popolazione di quelle zone è indubbiamente caparbia, tenace e forte. Saranno in grado di affrontare il futuro con determinazione 
il dolore per la perdita di tante vite umane resterà indelebile, e proprio in onore alla loro memoria sarà necessario non lasciare nulla  al caso.


----------



## banshee (7 Settembre 2016)

Fiammetta ha detto:


> Il mio auspicio è che si riesca a ricostruire le zone terremotate evitando delocalizzazioni che snaturano la storia e la cultura dei luoghi
> in questo ambito saranno le istituzioni a vario titolo che dovranno farsi carico di responsabilità e controllo affinché tutto venga fatto nel migliore dei modi
> 
> La popolazione di quelle zone è indubbiamente caparbia, tenace e forte. Saranno in grado di affrontare il futuro con determinazione
> il dolore per la perdita di tante vite umane resterà indelebile, e proprio in onore alla loro memoria sarà necessario non lasciare nulla  al caso.



hai interesse a contribuire per gli aiuti?


----------



## Fiammetta (7 Settembre 2016)

banshee ha detto:


> hai interesse a contribuire per gli aiuti?


Certo che sì


----------



## banshee (7 Settembre 2016)

Fiammetta ha detto:


> Certo che sì


grazie... ma mica è scontato...!
te l'ho chiesto perché ne stavamo parlando qui e visto che si propongono tutti a prescindere dalla simpatia/antipatia personale nei miei confronti o a vari problemi con me dovuti a posizione diverse circa il forum.


----------



## Fiammetta (7 Settembre 2016)

banshee ha detto:


> grazie... ma mica è scontato...!
> te l'ho chiesto perché ne stavamo parlando qui e visto che si propongono tutti a prescindere dalla simpatia/antipatia personale nei miei confronti o a vari problemi con me dovuti a posizione diverse circa il forum.


Prego  Non ho detto sia scontato in effetti 
non mi sembra di aver mai detto che tu mi sia antipatica, anche perché non mi  sei antipatica 

sicuramemte sono una rude che dice ciò che pensa ma sono così da sempre e preferisco esser nuda e cruda senza filtri.
capisco che questo può destabilizzare, ma andrei contro natura ( la mia ) se adottassi atteggiamenti diversi, almeno si può dire " ammazza se è stronza " con cognizione di causa


----------



## banshee (7 Settembre 2016)

Fiammetta ha detto:


> Prego  Non ho detto sia scontato in effetti
> non mi sembra di aver mai detto che tu mi sia antipatica, anche perché non mi  sei antipatica
> 
> sicuramemte sono una rude che dice ciò che pensa ma sono così da sempre e preferisco esser nuda e cruda senza filtri.
> capisco che questo può destabilizzare, ma andrei contro natura ( la mia ) se adottassi atteggiamenti diversi, almeno si può dire " ammazza se è stronza " con cognizione di causa


dillo a me :rotfl: la diplomazia non è il mio forte e dico sempre le cose in faccia, o in chiaro.
non penso di starti antipatica, penso che il nostro rapporto forumistico abbia preso una piega diversa rispetto alle battute e alle confidenze serene di prima del perplessogate (uso terminologie sceme per sdrammatizzare) in quanto abbiamo avuto degli scambi meno gentili in chiaro, tutto qui. il che ci sta ed è normale e sano sia così! 
sul destabilizzare, tranquilla  sono destabilizzata al momento da altro, purtroppo. in generale comunque non mi sconvolge la durezza o l'essere rudi, anzi, apprezzo sempre il parlare chiaro e il potersi dire le cose dirette.


----------



## Fiammetta (7 Settembre 2016)

banshee ha detto:


> dillo a me :rotfl: la diplomazia non è il mio forte e dico sempre le cose in faccia, o in chiaro.
> non penso di starti antipatica, penso che il nostro rapporto forumistico abbia preso una piega diversa rispetto alle battute e alle confidenze serene di prima del perplessogate (uso terminologie sceme per sdrammatizzare) in quanto abbiamo avuto degli scambi meno gentili in chiaro, tutto qui. il che ci sta ed è normale e sano sia così!
> sul destabilizzare, tranquilla  sono destabilizzata al momento da altro, purtroppo. in generale comunque non mi sconvolge la durezza o l'essere rudi, anzi, apprezzo sempre il parlare chiaro e il potersi dire le cose dirette.


Sul perplessogate abbiamo indubbiamente punti di vista diversi ( intendi non su tutto che perplesso sia stato un coglione a fare il piacione a destra e manca con me sfondi una porta aperta e lui lo sa benissimo che gliene ho detto di ogni ) 
ma ciò non toglie che se siamo di opinioni diverse su questo o altri argomenti futuri non si debba comunque continuare a dialogare ... Al limite ci manderemo a fare in culo ogni tanto 
ciao :up:


----------



## Fiammetta (7 Settembre 2016)

[MENTION=5759]banshee[/MENTION] dimenticavo fammi sapere per eventuali aiuti concreti che posso veicolare tramite te


----------



## banshee (7 Settembre 2016)

Fiammetta ha detto:


> @_banshee_ dimenticavo fammi sapere per eventuali aiuti concreti che posso veicolare tramite te


certo, assolutamente..:up:


----------



## banshee (7 Settembre 2016)

Brunetta ha detto:


> Vedi se c'è bisogno *di quello che non porta nessuno. *Che so tinta per capelli, ceretta, profumo, preservativi. Cose che fanno sentire vivi.


è proprio quello che ci hanno chiesto direttamente......:up:


----------



## Fiammetta (7 Settembre 2016)

banshee ha detto:


> è proprio quello che ci hanno chiesto direttamente......:up:


Bello l'avatar dei luoghi del cuore !!!!

ti auguro di rivederlo presto così come in foto


----------



## Brunetta (7 Settembre 2016)

banshee ha detto:


> è proprio quello che ci hanno chiesto direttamente......:up:


A questo vorrei partecipare al più presto. Mandami un iban in privato.


----------



## banshee (7 Settembre 2016)

Fiammetta ha detto:


> Bello l'avatar dei luoghi del cuore !!!!
> 
> ti auguro di rivederlo presto così come in foto


grazie. è bello condividere qualcosa di quando tutto ancora era bellissimo.





da casa mia, 14 agosto 2016:


----------



## Fiammetta (7 Settembre 2016)

banshee ha detto:


> grazie. è bello condividere qualcosa di quando tutto ancora era bellissimo.
> 
> View attachment 11888
> 
> ...


Sai che non ci sono mai stata e pensare che adoro girare per paesini e mi piace moltissimo l'amatriciana 
ecco quando  sarà ricostruito mi propongo di andare e spero di ritrovare il nuovo e ricostruito Hotel Roma  dove mi dicono l'amatriciana era superlativa


----------



## banshee (7 Settembre 2016)

Fiammetta ha detto:


> Sai che non ci sono mai stata e pensare che adoro girare per paesini e mi piace moltissimo l'amatriciana
> ecco quando  sarà ricostruito mi propongo di andare e spero di ritrovare il nuovo e ricostruito Hotel Roma  dove mi dicono l'amatriciana era superlativa


era la migliore. insieme a quella della Conca, il ristorante di sotto davanti al Tigre (Conca e Tigre non sono crollati).

ma sincera: tu c'andresti a dormire? ad Amatrice? adesso?


----------



## Fiammetta (7 Settembre 2016)

banshee ha detto:


> era la migliore. insieme a quella della Conca, il ristorante di sotto davanti al Tigre (Conca e Tigre non sono crollati).
> 
> ma sincera: tu c'andresti a dormire? ad Amatrice? adesso?


Adesso solo sulle case agibili direi, in futuro certo perché no  
l'umbria è terra di terremoti, la paura che si prova nel periodo in cui si verifica un terremoto è tanta ma è più forte il concetto di casa 
ban i terremoti purtroppo non si possono evitare ma nemmeno si può pensare di abbandonare dei luoghi perché sono a rischio 
tocca solo costruire con le norme di sicurezza ed antisismiche appropriate e qui sappiamo bene che gioca un ruolo fondamentale il controllo nella ricostruzione e il lavoro di imprenditori edili onesti 
ecco la vera difficoltà sarà questa, che la volontà e il sacrifico degli abitanti non mancherà di certo


----------



## banshee (7 Settembre 2016)

Fiammetta ha detto:


> Adesso solo sulle case agibili direi, in futuro certo perché no
> l'umbria è terra di terremoti, la paura che si prova nel periodo in cui si verifica un terremoto è tanta ma è più forte il concetto di casa
> ban i terremoti purtroppo non si possono evitare ma *nemmeno si può pensare di abbandonare dei luoghi perché sono a rischio *
> tocca solo costruire con le norme di sicurezza ed antisismiche appropriate e qui sappiamo bene che gioca un ruolo fondamentale il controllo nella ricostruzione e il lavoro di imprenditori edili onesti
> ecco la vera difficoltà sarà questa, che la volontà e il sacrifico degli abitanti non mancherà di certo


su questo non c'è dubbio.
ma il problema è il turismo. Amatrice campava di turismo, sia abituale, sia stagionale.
Le frazioni sono al 90% seconde case.. la gente non ha i soldi per ricostruire/mettere in sicurezza le seconde case.
sì arriveranno i fondi (AHAHAHAHHAHA) tra quanto? 10, 15 anni? nel frattempo hai una casa inagibile.
In più la paura. 

non lo so, io mi mostro ottimista in famiglia e con loro su, nonché col gruppo mio, ma qua ti posso dire che non la vedo per niente bene.


----------



## oscuro (7 Settembre 2016)

*Si*



banshee ha detto:


> su questo non c'è dubbio.
> ma il problema è il turismo. Amatrice campava di turismo, sia abituale, sia stagionale.
> Le frazioni sono al 90% seconde case.. la gente non ha i soldi per ricostruire/mettere in sicurezza le seconde case.
> sì arriveranno i fondi (AHAHAHAHHAHA) tra quanto? 10, 15 anni? nel frattempo hai una casa inagibile.
> ...


Vedi io no so se ci andrei a dormire,perchè non c'ero.Ma credo che per chi ha vissuto quel dramma,non è la stessa cosa,e cpaisco la paura nel tornare a dormire serenamente in quei posti.


----------



## banshee (7 Settembre 2016)

oscuro ha detto:


> Vedi io no so se ci andrei a dormire,perchè non c'ero.Ma credo che per chi ha vissuto quel dramma,non è la stessa cosa,e cpaisco la paura nel tornare a dormire serenamente in quei posti.


quelli che stavano lì, lo sai, t'ho raccontato i miei che dicono.
penso per gli altri sia la stessa cosa.

ma la mia domanda, era per capire, gli "esterni".
tu, da Roma, (ovviamente tutto ricostruito etc), non ci sei mai stato, tra tot tempo, un week end su con tua moglie, lo prenoteresti?


----------



## Fiammetta (7 Settembre 2016)

banshee ha detto:


> su questo non c'è dubbio.
> ma il problema è il turismo. Amatrice campava di turismo, sia abituale, sia stagionale.
> Le frazioni sono al 90% seconde case.. la gente non ha i soldi per ricostruire/mettere in sicurezza le seconde case.
> sì arriveranno i fondi (AHAHAHAHHAHA) tra quanto? 10, 15 anni? nel frattempo hai una casa inagibile.
> ...


Io mi auguro vengano stanziati fondi prima possibile ma comprendo la tua preoccupazione visti i precedenti 
sarà necessario costituire un comitato che "Martelli" costantemente la politica e non sarà nulla scontato.
ieri vedevo al Tg una signora che aveva già ricostituito in associazione di produttori di guanciale, credo fosse un consorzio già preesistente
ecco queste iniziative devono essere moltiplicate e mantenere accesa l'attenzione dei media e dell'opinione pubblica, più se ne parla meglio è


----------



## banshee (7 Settembre 2016)

Fiammetta ha detto:


> Io mi auguro vengano stanziati fondi prima possibile ma comprendo la tua preoccupazione visti i precedenti
> sarà necessario costituire un comitato che "Martelli" costantemente la politica e non sarà nulla scontato.
> ieri vedevo al Tg una signora che aveva già ricostituito in associazione di produttori di guanciale, credo fosse un consorzio già preesistente
> ecco queste iniziative devono essere moltiplicate e mantenere accesa l'attenzione dei media e dell'opinione pubblica, più se ne parla meglio è


ho timore per quando si spegneranno i riflettori, si.

quale TG? me la sono persa...vado a vedere così poi ti dico..


----------



## oscuro (7 Settembre 2016)

*Si*



banshee ha detto:


> quelli che stavano lì, lo sai, t'ho raccontato i miei che dicono.
> penso per gli altri sia la stessa cosa.
> 
> ma la mia domanda, era per capire, gli "esterni".
> tu, da Roma, (ovviamente tutto ricostruito etc), non ci sei mai stato, tra tot tempo, un week end su con tua moglie, lo prenoteresti?


Sincero?forse si.
Calcolo delle probabilità,quante possibilità ci sono che arrivi un nuovo sisma come quello?


----------



## Fiammetta (7 Settembre 2016)

banshee ha detto:


> ho timore per quando si spegneranno i riflettori, si.
> 
> quale TG? me la sono persa...vado a vedere così poi ti dico..


Mi sembra al Tg 1 
la signora che veniva intervistata ha spiegato che il presidente del consorzio purtoppo è deceduto sotto le macerie e infatti la sera stessa c'era una riunione degli associati anche perché avrebbero intitolato l'associazione a suo nome 
ed ha detto cose condivisibili che è necessario mantenere il settore economico nelle zone più vivo possibile


----------



## Nicka (7 Settembre 2016)

banshee ha detto:


> quelli che stavano lì, lo sai, t'ho raccontato i miei che dicono.
> penso per gli altri sia la stessa cosa.
> 
> ma la mia domanda, era per capire, gli "esterni".
> tu, da Roma, (ovviamente tutto ricostruito etc), non ci sei mai stato, tra tot tempo, un week end su con tua moglie, lo prenoteresti?


Io sì.
Ho comprato casa a pochi km dal terremoto di 4 anni fa. Nel paese cose inagibili ci sono ancora. Ovviamente sono stati fatti lavori. Se ci fermiamo davanti a questo non si vive più e non è giusto. Tutto il territorio è a rischio, non dico di diventare tutti fatalisti, ma non possiamo nemmeno negarci di vivere.


----------



## banshee (7 Settembre 2016)

Nicka ha detto:


> Io sì.
> Ho comprato casa a pochi km dal terremoto di 4 anni fa. Nel paese cose inagibili ci sono ancora. Ovviamente sono stati fatti lavori. Se ci fermiamo davanti a questo non si vive più e non è giusto. Tutto il territorio è a rischio, *non dico di diventare tutti fatalisti,* ma non possiamo nemmeno negarci di vivere.


ci aprirò un 3d prima o poi...


----------



## Brunetta (7 Settembre 2016)

banshee ha detto:


> quelli che stavano lì, lo sai, t'ho raccontato i miei che dicono.
> penso per gli altri sia la stessa cosa.
> 
> ma la mia domanda, era per capire, gli "esterni".
> tu, da Roma, (ovviamente tutto ricostruito etc), non ci sei mai stato, tra tot tempo, un week end su con tua moglie, lo prenoteresti?


Sì. Devo andare anche all'Aquila.
Certo che se non vado a Como da 10 anni, lì è più fuori mano.


----------



## oscuro (7 Settembre 2016)

*SI*



Nicka ha detto:


> Io sì.
> Ho comprato casa a pochi km dal terremoto di 4 anni fa. Nel paese cose inagibili ci sono ancora. Ovviamente sono stati fatti lavori. Se ci fermiamo davanti a questo non si vive più e non è giusto. Tutto il territorio è a rischio, non dico di diventare tutti fatalisti, ma non possiamo nemmeno negarci di vivere.


Tu non fai testo,ho visto dove piace sederti...


----------



## Fiammetta (13 Settembre 2016)

http://www.umbriajazz.com/articoli/umbria-jazz-musica-e-e-solidarieta


Per chi ama Il Jazz e vuole contribuire ad aiutare le popolazioni colpite, un'edizione straordinaria di Umbria Jazz


----------



## banshee (20 Settembre 2016)

amici miei, non passa giorno senza che io vi pensi.

(Raffaele Pandolfi, poeta della conca amatriciana).


----------



## Andrea Lila (20 Settembre 2016)

banshee ha detto:


> amici miei, non passa giorno senza che io vi pensi.
> 
> (Raffaele Pandolfi, poeta della conca amatriciana).
> 
> View attachment 11946


----------



## banshee (26 Settembre 2016)

vi penso tutti i giorni costantemente, vi sogno, non riesco a non pensarci.

quando tutti si saranno scordati di voi, io ci sarò.

andrà meglio. <3


----------



## Fiammetta (26 Settembre 2016)

banshee ha detto:


> vi penso tutti i giorni costantemente, vi sogno, non riesco a non pensarci.
> 
> quando tutti si saranno scordati di voi, io ci sarò.
> 
> andrà meglio. <3


:abbraccio:


----------



## banshee (26 Settembre 2016)

Fiammetta ha detto:


> :abbraccio:


Fiamma, ti leggevo nella sfiga.

mi piglio l'abbraccio e te lo restituisco ...!


----------



## Fiammetta (26 Settembre 2016)

banshee ha detto:


> Fiamma, ti leggevo nella sfiga.
> 
> mi piglio l'abbraccio e te lo restituisco ...!


Teso' grazie ma io so forte e vedrai che nel racconto ti farò ridere 
invece mi preoccupo un po' per te 
che ci leggo tanta sofferenza in quelle poche righe che hai scritto, come va ? Hai bisogno di aiuto ? si può fare qualcosa per alleggerire questo dolore ?


----------



## banshee (26 Settembre 2016)

Fiammetta ha detto:


> Teso' grazie ma io so forte e vedrai che nel racconto ti farò ridere
> invece mi preoccupo un po' per te
> che ci leggo tanta sofferenza in quelle poche righe che hai scritto, come va ? Hai bisogno di aiuto ? si può fare qualcosa per alleggerire questo dolore ?


ti ringrazio.. io sto bene. cioè, sto meglio. non c'ero e la mia famiglia è viva, quindi va bene  però non riesco a non pensarci, ogni volta che vedo i servizi al tg ho la nausea.

cosa si può fare...bella domanda. non so se parlarne o no mi fa meglio. sai? a volte vorrei parlar solo di questo. a volte no.. non lo so. che si fa in questi casi?


----------



## bettypage (26 Settembre 2016)

banshee ha detto:


> ti ringrazio.. io sto bene. cioè, sto meglio. non c'ero e la mia famiglia è viva, quindi va bene  però non riesco a non pensarci, ogni volta che vedo i servizi al tg ho la nausea.
> 
> cosa si può fare...bella domanda. non so se parlarne o no mi fa meglio. sai? a volte vorrei parlar solo di questo. a volte no.. non lo so. che si fa in questi casi?


Butta fuori


----------



## banshee (26 Settembre 2016)

bettypage ha detto:


> Butta fuori


ok...magari in privèè. 

ormai la mia privacy si è andata a far benedire ma un minimo di cautela ancora ci sta..


----------



## Fiammetta (26 Settembre 2016)

banshee ha detto:


> ti ringrazio.. io sto bene. cioè, sto meglio. non c'ero e la mia famiglia è viva, quindi va bene  però non riesco a non pensarci, ogni volta che vedo i servizi al tg ho la nausea.
> 
> cosa si può fare...bella domanda. non so se parlarne o no mi fa meglio. sai? a volte vorrei parlar solo di questo. a volte no.. non lo so. che si fa in questi casi?


Pare che parlare di ciò che ci fa male aiuta a superare.
quando sentì l'impellenza di far uscire il dolore fallo anche fosse un monologo


----------



## bettypage (26 Settembre 2016)

banshee ha detto:


> ok...magari in privèè.
> 
> ormai la mia privacy si è andata a far benedire ma un minimo di cautela ancora ci sta..


Ma anche non qui. Piangi. Scrivi. Urla. Canta. Fai fluire il dolore così un po' si trasforma.


----------



## bettypage (26 Settembre 2016)

Fiammetta ha detto:


> Pare che parlare di ciò che ci fa male aiuta a superare.
> quando sentì l'impellenza di far uscire il dolore fallo anche fosse un monologo


Tante opere artistiche nascono così
Fiammetta comunque sto avatar ti si addice per le tue vicende personali. Bella guerriglierà. Mi piace tanto tanto.


----------



## Fiammetta (26 Settembre 2016)

bettypage ha detto:


> Tante opere artistiche nascono così
> Fiammetta comunque sto avatar ti si addice per le tue vicende personali. Bella guerriglierà. Mi piace tanto tanto.


Grazie 
in realtà, racconto cercando di dissacrare e ironizzare che se una cosa ho imparato da tutto questo e che solo prendendo il toro per le corna, tentando di fargli lo sgambetto, aiuta veramente


----------



## bettypage (26 Settembre 2016)

Fiammetta ha detto:


> Grazie
> in realtà, racconto cercando di dissacrare e ironizzare che se una cosa ho imparato da tutto questo e che solo prendendo il toro per le corna, tentando di fargli lo sgambetto, aiuta veramente


La testa conta sempre e comunque. 
Approccio positivo.
Sempre.


----------



## Fiammetta (26 Settembre 2016)

bettypage ha detto:


> La testa conta sempre e comunque.
> Approccio positivo.
> Sempre.


Anticipo questo aneddoto: giovedi scorso prima dell'operazione il chirurgo ( con il quale avevo avuto dei colloqui e visite precedenti per impostare il tutto e decidere insieme ) si è avvicinato al lettino e mi ha accarezzato la guancia dicendomi :" sei una persona solare, andrà tutto bene" 
ecco questa cosa mi è piaciuta molto perché devo aver trasmesso  una certo pensiero positivo


----------



## bettypage (26 Settembre 2016)

Fiammetta ha detto:


> Anticipo questo aneddoto: giovedi scorso prima dell'operazione il chirurgo ( con il quale avevo avuto dei colloqui e visite precedenti per impostare il tutto e decidere insieme ) si è avvicinato al lettino e mi ha accarezzato la guancia dicendomi :" sei una persona solare, andrà tutto bene"
> ecco questa cosa mi è piaciuta molto perché devo aver trasmesso  una certo pensiero positivo


Quanta dolcezza. Mi hai emozionato un pochetto.


----------



## Fiammetta (26 Settembre 2016)

bettypage ha detto:


> Quanta dolcezza. Mi hai emozionato un pochetto.


:inlove:


----------



## disincantata (26 Settembre 2016)

Fiammetta ha detto:


> Anticipo questo aneddoto: giovedi scorso prima dell'operazione il chirurgo ( con il quale avevo avuto dei colloqui e visite precedenti per impostare il tutto e decidere insieme ) si è avvicinato al lettino e mi ha accarezzato la guancia dicendomi :" sei una persona solare, andrà tutto bene"
> ecco questa cosa mi è piaciuta molto perché devo aver trasmesso  una certo pensiero positivo


Bello, e non sono molti i medici che capiscono che una buona parola ed un sorriso aiutano.


----------



## Fiammetta (26 Settembre 2016)

disincantata ha detto:


> Bello, e non sono molti i medici che capiscono che una buona parola ed un sorriso aiutano.


Vero :up::up:


----------



## Brunetta (26 Settembre 2016)

Fiammetta ha detto:


> Anticipo questo aneddoto: giovedi scorso prima dell'operazione il chirurgo ( con il quale avevo avuto dei colloqui e visite precedenti per impostare il tutto e decidere insieme ) si è avvicinato al lettino e mi ha accarezzato la guancia dicendomi :" sei una persona solare, andrà tutto bene"
> ecco questa cosa mi è piaciuta molto perché devo aver trasmesso  una certo pensiero positivo



 :abbraccio:


----------

